# Hay que acabar con la lacra del matrimonio forzoso en la cultura blanca: la guardia civil avisa



## WhyAlwaysMe (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (2 Ene 2023)

Algún día todo esto se estudiará en las universidades…


----------



## dragon33 (2 Ene 2023)

El que ha montado está campaña es un retrasado obviamente. ¿Por qué no ponen en el escenario unos velos para hacerlo más creíble?.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Algún día todo esto se estudiará en las universidades…



si quedan…..


----------



## LionelHutz (2 Ene 2023)

Son sus costumbres de blancos, PUTOS RACISTAS.


----------



## gold digger (2 Ene 2023)

Turcoespañolas mahometanas de piel lechosa mandan...


----------



## Soundblaster (2 Ene 2023)

no pongan a una mora, negra o gitana....no, que asco de traidores


----------



## GatoAzul (2 Ene 2023)

Mientras tanto las violaciones en España en aumento, pederastas y violadores salen de la carcel.... etc...etc.


----------



## ray merryman (2 Ene 2023)

dragon33 dijo:


> El que ha montado está campaña es un retrasado obviamente. ¿Por qué no ponen en el escenario unos velos para hacerlo más creíble?.



O "panuelos" en sartenes para ver si todavía llevan precinto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ene 2023)

Pero ponen a esa actriz para que a los que verdaderamente lanzan esa campaña no les denuncien a ellos o k?


----------



## vanderwilde (2 Ene 2023)

Lo primero que te dicen es "dame pan y llámame can". Esos por un sueldo venden su alma al diablo. Por lo pronto, este años ya se lo iban a equiparar con yo no sé quiénes, y les iban a subir casi un 40%.

Si son los primeros que ven injusticias todos los días, y lo saben, pero...


----------



## Shudra (2 Ene 2023)

Me espero a la versión en árabe.


----------



## Alatristeando (2 Ene 2023)

Qué les gusta blanquear criminales...


----------



## Blackest (2 Ene 2023)

Los caballero caballeros de verde cada vez mas pateticos y mas tradcucuks.

Hay un total de 0mil 0cientos casos como el que describe en el video. Familias blanquitas donde el papa obliga a la hoja a casarse, en su mundo imaginario los papis obligan a sus hijas a dejarse los estudios y a casarse, cuando todos los papas y mamas de este país lo que quieren es que sus hijas del alma sean ingenieras aeroespaciales porque estudiar es cosa de mujeres y quitar de en medio a los machos que osan competir con las mujeres.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## jotace (2 Ene 2023)

¡Pedazos de hijosdeputa!!

*Esas costumbres son hernianas, rumanas o de pagapensiones alérgicos al jamón casualmente todos ellos bien regados de paguitas y ayudas públicas.*

Lo hacen totalmente adrede, criminalizar a la cultura europea para no admitir la realidad " mis padres me obligan a casarme", ahí no hay lenguaje inclusivo, mi madre y mi padre, ahí interesa que "padres" quede bien claro y bien masculino.

Lo siguiente será Bea de 10 años y 8 apellidos españoles que sus padres le quieren extirpar el clítoris.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Ene 2023)

Yo acabaría con el matrimonio en general.
(y las parejas de hecho, claro)


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Ene 2023)

A día de hoy en España y Europa hay venta de niñas, matrimonios forzados, ablación y no hay cojones a entrar a esos sitios porque saben que ya es la guerra


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 Ene 2023)

Las "*mujeres*" que se han creído el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado) son RESPONSABLES de todo lo que sucede, no sólo víctimas.

*Las mujeres están tanto o más jodidas (destruidas) con el feminismo (de ESTADO) que los hombres... y el que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.*

Mientras que EL ESTADO no tuvo fuerza suficiente para intervenir en todas las facetas de la sociedad... las mujeres trabajaban igual que los hombres, y además criaban a sus hijos... (y antes de la existencia del Estado, pues más evidente aún). Fue cuando el ESTADO tuvo fuerza suficiente y empezó a hacer BIOPOLÍTICA para satisfacer sus necesidades económico-militares, cuando empezó a *separar *al hombre y la mujer y puso a ésta a parir futuros soldados y obreros... *porque aún no estaba disponible la herramienta "inmigración masiva".*

Siempre se habla del feminismo como algo creado por mujeres, cuando no es cierto; al igual que el patriarcado es una herramienta del ESTADO, para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo... y para fortalecer al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, es decir, para fortalecer a los minorías poderhabientes que lo crearon y que lo conforman.

El feminismo es MISÓGINO, de ahí que tenga las ramificaciones que tiene.

*El feminismo está "empoderando" a las mujeres hacia su autodestrucción*... *Lo que parecemos olvidar es que la revolución industrial, las fábricas, la emigración del campo a la ciudad, la mili obligatoria, las guerras (que tanto alaban en este foro algunos), etc. también "empoderaron" a los hombres hacia su autodestrucción...

Si no hubiera sido por ese PRIMER CAPÍTULO (patriarcado tradicional), ahora no estaríamos ante el SEGUNDO, y definitivo, CAPÍTULO (neo-patriarcado, llamado feminismo).*

El PATRIARCADO no es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es... Y tampoco el feminismo es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es.

Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado... Algo IMPOSIBLE hasta que suceda algo... ¿Cuándo finalizará el feminismo?

El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando hayan cumplido su papel, ya no sean operativos, y cuando sean, por tanto, sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...

Todos esos sistemas de dominación tienen en común que se dan (surgen) en los ESTADOS...

Porque ese, EL ESTADO (junto al CAPITAL-ismo, privado y de Estado), es el sistema de dominación que genera todas las herramientas de dominación, división y enfrentamiento del pueblo (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Si queremos liquidar el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), y la ideología de género, y el inmigracionismo, y la islamofilia, y el cambioclimatismo, y el animalismo, y el pandemismo, etc. etc. etc. (y sus respectivos ANTIS, que son lo mismo) y no queremos que lo que venga después sea peor (siempre es peor)... lo que hay que hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL CAPITALISMO (y no hablo de anarquismo, que está contaminado al 100% de progresismo).

Y para poner fin al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, primero tenemos que poner fin a NUESTRA DEGRADACIÓN (degradación impuesta desde arriba y autodegradación), que ya es atroz.

Entrando en materia:

*Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO* por más que la gente se deje engañar-cegar por unos supuestos (envenenados y envilecedores) privilegios que ahora supestamente "disfrutan" las mujeres...

No sé en otros idiomas, pero en castellano es muy fácil entender que el término *PATRIARCA* hace referencia a UNA SOLA PERSONA con mayor rango y/o jerarquía sobre los demás.

Por tanto, el patriarcado no es cosa de todos los hombres, sino de unos pocos... y no sólo hombres, sino también mujeres... ¿quiénes eran y son esos hombres y mujeres? ¿quién es esa persona, digamos, jurídica? ¿Quién ha sido siempre ese patriarca? EL ESTADO.

*El patriarcado no fue un invento de los hombres (todos ellos) para someter a las mujeres (todas ellas), sino un invento de las minorías poderhabientes (ellos y ellas) para someter al pueblo (ellos y ellas)... y como una de las mejores formas de someter al pueblo es dividiéndolo y enfrentándolo, el patriarcado fue muy útil al PODER...*

Y una vez amortizado el patriarcado tradicional y cuando éste ya era disfuncional, se inventó el *neo-patriarcado, llamado FEMINISMO*.

*En el patriarcado tradicional la mujer, considerada inferior, fue puesta bajo la TUTELA del varón; ahora el feminismo, so pretexto de la emancipación de la mujer, lo que hace es seguir considerándola inferior, en este caso poniéndola bajo tutela del ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y convirtiendo al VARÓN DEL PUEBLO LLANO (no así al varón de las clases altas del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) en el chivo expiatorio y culpable de todos los males; por supuesto consiguiendo con ello la profundización en la división y enfrentamiento de los hombres y mujeres del pueblo llano.*

Los supuestos "privilegios" que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres son un regalo envenenado que las está destruyendo (aparte de distanciarlas del hombre, haciéndolas así más débiles e indefensas -ante el PODER- que jamás en la historia).

Por tanto, cuando los hombres (del pueblo llano) interpretan que ahora la mujer es una privilegiada (y se cabrean y separan de las mujeres por ello), no hacen otra cosa que desempeñar el papel que les han asignado desde arriba: mujeres y hombres DEL PUEBLO LLANO DIVIDIDOS Y ENFRENTADOS, todos ellos-as llevando, además, una vida hedonista (y sin éxito, lo cual es de bobos), lo cual redunda en una natalidad por los suelos... con el resultado final de que somos sustituidos por inmigración.

Leed* este libro* y entenderéis por qué el feminismo (el que hay, el feminismo de ESTADO, no otro posible) es MISÓGINO y es NEO-PATRIARCADO (so pretexto de emancipar a la mujer). Recordad una vez más: el patriarcado no fue cosa de los hombres (todos los hombres) contra las mujeres (todas las mujeres), sino una herramienta de los hombres y mujeres poderhabientes, contra todos los hombres y mujeres del PUEBLO, para dividirlos y enfrentarlos, es decir, para DEBILITAR AL PUEBLO.

Ya con el primer capítulo "*Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir la mujer nueva*" os haréis una idea clara de que el feminismo es ultramisógino... pero seguid, seguid hasta el final...

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer

Reseña 1
Reseña 2

Descarga 1*
*Descarga 2*

Índice

- Exordio

- Prólogo: precisiones sobre epistemología

- Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir
la mujer nueva

- La construcción del feminismo contra la emancipación
de la mujer

- El patriarcado como mito

- Hiper-patriarcado, la herencia de la Revolución francesa,
el progresismo, el anti-clericalismo y la izquierda

- De la Revolución francesa al Código civil español de 1889

- La Constitución de 1812. La abolición política de la mujer

- La codificación del patriarcado en la Revolución liberal

- La socialdemocracia y el izquierdismo, aculturación,
neo-patriarcado, genocidio y feminicidio

- Feminismo, aculturación, políticas de culpabilización
e ingeniería social

- En torno al matriarcado

- Aportaciones sobre el origen del patriarcado

- La instauración del patriarcado moderno. El código civil
francés de 1804 y el Código civil español de 1889

- El patriarcado y la guerra

- La mujer y la revolución en la Alta Edad Media hispana


*El patriarcado tradicional, al separar al hombre de la mujer, envileció y destruyó al hombre (en la fábrica, en las guerras, etc.) y ahora el feminismo (que es neopatriarcado, con el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL como patriarca "emancipador") está envileciendo y destruyendo a las mujeres en el mercado laboral, con discriminación positiva, en el ejército, etc.*

Y ahora, con ambos (mujeres y hombres) envilecidos, destruidos y enfrentados, es la hora de sustituirlos por una inmigración masiva que permita el inicio de un renovado y actualizado sistema de dominación... parece (pudiera ser) que con el islam como herramienta, como quinta columna introducida en todos los rincones del territorio, con el fin de evitar-imposibilitar-siquiera atenuar la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR de abajo hacia arriba.

*Sí, aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes por un lado la promoción en occidente del feminismo, la hipersexualización de las niñas y el homosexualismo, y por otro la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos, mutilados e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él (que también), sino sobre todo al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociabilidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsabilidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, templanza, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo (por ejemplo el exterminio de la población autóctona y su sustitución por inmigración).

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad por los suelos.
Amoralidad bienestarista.
Individualismo del peor.
Consumismo extremo.
Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas las cadenas.
Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer
*Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
EMIgracionismo-antirracismo (como herramientas autolegitimantes para extender el islam)
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? Las respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON.* Y lo son porque, *en esencia,* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, animalismo, pandemismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos; es nuestra decisión; luego no valdrán lloros.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 Ene 2023)

En Europa el proceso ha sido el siguiente:

El ESTADO, y *su hijo, el CAPITALISMO*, siempre hacen BIOPOLÍTICA, antes de una manera y ahora de otra. Veamos:

1- Después de las guerras (guerra civil en España y Segunda Guerra mundial) el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL necesitaba natalidad correcta para compensar los millones de muertos, y para hacer crecer la población y así hacer crecer la economía (más obreros) y hacer crecer al ESTADO (más soldados). Esta etapa es de BIOPOLÍTICA NATALISTA.

*En esta etapa todavía no estaba disponible la siguiente herramienta, el FEMINISMO (que es neo-patriarcado).*

2- Una vez agotada la etapa anterior, y como los bebés son caros para el ESTADO y no pagan impuestos de forma directa, y no consumen tanto como los adultos, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL impulsa la falsa emancipación femenina, llamada FEMINISMO (junto a la liberación sexual). De tal forma que se lanza a la mujer al mundo académico y laboral, para que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tenga más pagadores de impuestos y más consumidores. Así crecen aún más el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL. Obviamente la natalidad cae en picado, pero al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL no le importa, porque de hecho le gusta, porque de hecho ese era el objetivo, porque así el ESTADO cada vez crece más y el CAPITALISMO cada vez crece más. Esta etapa es de BIOPOLÍTICA FEMINISTA (en el caso de España esta etapa estuvo a caballo del final del franquismo y principio de la transición, con un feminismo burgués, es decir no "progresista" como el de ahora).

*En esta etapa todavía no estaba disponible la siguiente herramienta, el INMIGRACIONISMO.*

3- Una vez agotada la etapa anterior (con el feminismo ya disfuncional y sólo operativo mediante violencia legislativa) y con la economía y la modernidad tocando techo (es decir, iniciando su caída), el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL da el siguiente paso, que es el de la sustitución poblacional por inmigración, que llega esclava de serie. Así, además de dar un último impulso a la economía, dicho dúo se garantiza que la población esté compuesta por gentes que han llegado de *lugares *y *culturas *en las que no se conocen conceptos tales como libertad, individuo, revolución, etc. y que por lo tanto aceptarán todo lo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL les tiene preparado de cara a construir la nueva sociedad del futuro adaptada para el fin de la economía de mercado, del consumismo, del bienestarismo, etc. Simplemente por ahora (por ahora) la inmigración está siendo fidelizada con los estertores del bienestarismo. Esta etapa es de BIOPOLÍTICA EXTERMINACIONISTA.

La mayor parte de la gente no quiere entender que esta y no otra es la realidad, que es la realidad de la LÓGICA DEL PODER.

*Los izquierdistas-progresistas no asumen su responsabilidad* y echan la culpa de todo a los fachas-fascistas.

*Los fachas-fascistas no asumen su responsabilidad* y echan la culpa de todo a los izquierdistas-progresistas... y a grupos de poder oculto (judíos, masones, illuminati, jesuitas, sionistas, globalistas, etc.).

Todos ellos, por contra, ESTÁN FUSIONADOS en otras cosas, en las decisivas, por ejemplo en su fanático progresismo material (bienestarismo, cientifismo, tecnofilia, etc.), y en su fanática defensa del ESTADO ("estado bueno") y/o del CAPITALISMO ("capitalismo bueno").

Todos ellos se irán a la FOSA COMÚN DE LA HISTORIA (eso es lo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL les tiene preparado), divididos, enfrentados, odiándose entre ellos y creyendo que tienen razón.


----------



## dragon33 (2 Ene 2023)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pero ponen a esa actriz para que a los que verdaderamente lanzan esa campaña no les denuncien a ellos o k?




No sólo es el aspecto físico, hablan de clases de tenis etc, es decir, características muy de blanco Esta campaña va a ser el hazmerreír, pues a todos les va a chocar, sabemos que el matrimonio de menores es algo de culturas y especialmente religiones ajenas al blanco promedio.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Ene 2023)

Para esto si que recurren a poner blancos en los anuncios eh... pillines?

Ostia que asco dan colega, que forma de manipular.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

Que acento, aspecto y aficiones mas raras tiene esa *i€a#a.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ene 2023)

dragon33 dijo:


> No sólo es el aspecto físico, hablan de clases de tenis etc, es decir, características muy de blanco Esta campaña va a ser el hazmerreír, pues a todos les va a chocar, sabemos que el matrimonio de menores es algo de culturas y especialmente religiones ajenas al blanco promedio.



Está clarinete que pa nosotros es una movida acsolutamente ajena y radicalmente opuesta a las costumbres recientes de por aquí. Eso está claro


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Demi Grante (2 Ene 2023)

Nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes que el padre o lleva una pulsera de Vox.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Ene 2023)

El ministerio de la Montero también ha metido sus sucias manos en el cuerpo se la guardia civil?


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Algún día todo esto se estudiará en las universidades…



no creo que los marrones estudien nuestra historia
se montaran alguna mentira de mierda
ademas los de la sinagoga de satanas quieren borrarnos de la historia tambien.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


>



es increible el sesgo izquierdista de Felix Rodrigo Mora..
siempre tiene el fascismo en su boca.


lo de las fosas de camboya tambien
dice que seguramente sea cierto
cuando es mentira seguro

hubo alguien que fue el primero que lo dijo
y se desdijo hace tiempo


el Estado esta controlado por intereses extraños a la nacion
que son los aliados que vencieron al "terrible FASCISMO".


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

hay dos periodos ventana que determinan la vida de las personas. 
El primero al nacer, los primeros días, semanas, meses , años en contacto estrecho con la madre.
Se llama impronta y en gran medida es el responsable de nuestra identidad, nuestro carácter y temperamento.

el segundo es después de la adolescencia cuando la niña se convierte en mujer y forma su propia familia.

No se contempla en nuestra especie un periodo en la nada puesto que esa etapa no tiene vuelta atrás.
De la misma manera que salen los dientes a una edad o la primera regla, con la mente sucede lo mismo.

A los 23 años se deja de crecer. Si antes de esa edad la mujer no se ha emparejado y tenido su primer hijo pierde el instinto maternal.

Se convierte en lo que antes se llamaban solteronas. Aunque tengan sexo no lo ven como un acto de amor sino de vicio. 


Hoy distraen su vida en el ámbito profesional como si fuesen hombres sin pene. El problema es que la deconstrucción de las españolas como hembras de la especie humana provoca una limpieza étnica y acelera el reemplazo . 
La inconcebible cantidad de asesinatos de los hijos en el vientre de sus madres alienadas tiene mucho que ver con esa desnaturalización.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

PEPEYE dijo:


>



coño que miedo


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> coño que miedo



El que avisa no es traidor


----------



## Franz. Liszt (2 Ene 2023)

Esto es brutalisimo. Cuando crees que has visto todo, llegan los progre globalistas y se superan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

PEPEYE dijo:


>



El amor droga a la persona de tal manera que no ve el paso del tiempo ni su deterioro.

Para que se entienda en esta sociedad distópica que nos están creando, no dejamos de querer al perro o al gato aunque pasen los años, incluso se les quiere más . Cuando llegan a viejos y lamentablemente llegan las enfermedades, sentimos una angustiosa compasión y cuando llega el día de su muerte nos dejan un vacío enorme. 

Pues eso pasaba antes con las parejas. El truco es iniciarse en la adolescencia con la primera pareja y llegando vírgenes al matrimonio.
Una mujer que ha tenido innumerables relaciones y es una experta comparando penes y posturitas del kamasutra, nunca será una buena compañera de vida. Ni será una buena madre ni una buena esposa.

La virginidad era el valor supremo a la hora de buscar pareja y sigue siendo en el mundo normal, es decir entre 7.500 millones de habitantes normales no occidentales/no " feministas " .









La virginidad en Marruecos: las no vírgenes "no tienen valor para el matrimonio"


Toda la información de la Ciudad Autónoma de Ceuta con rapidez, veracidad, imparcialidad, humanidad y cercanía.




elfarodeceuta.es













Las mujeres que necesitan un certificado de virginidad para casarse - BBC News Mundo


En Irán muchas mujeres se someten a pruebas médicas de virginidad antes de casarse, pero algunas ahora han comenzado a negarse.




www.bbc.com


----------



## JoseII (2 Ene 2023)

Lo del Honor es mi divisa, me quedó claro que en el confinamiento, que cualquiera que sepa leer la constitución sabía que era ilegal, lo perdieron, ahora ya con el anuncio me lo demuestran.


----------



## JoseII (2 Ene 2023)

*Sus voy a crujir a todos*


----------



## Shy (2 Ene 2023)

Esas son costumbres de los del pañuelo en el coño, los que no comen jamón y los que vivían en chabolas de caca cuando en Europa se construían catedrales. Pero en el vídeo ponen a una niña pija blanquita.

Señores, cuando se usan los medios del estado para mandar ese tipo de mensajes es que ya estamos en una distopía, el que no lo vea es monguer.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (2 Ene 2023)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> si quedan…..



Esa es la historia, que no sabemos ni lo que va a quedar, ya que en lo que estamos inmersos ahora mismo es en una agenda transhumanista, o sea, que lo que venga detrás no va a ser exactamente humano. Por experiencia sabemos que seguro será peor que lo que ya conocemos.


----------



## Gorkako (2 Ene 2023)

jajajaja normal los catalanes ya están asumiendo lo que les espera


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



En mi desde siempre he considerado el matrimonio como una gran y aberrante costumbre , de que y porqué una pareja debe o tiene por qué casarse para hechar un buen poco, con lo fácil que me fue a mi con mi belencita, con preguntar con cierta picardía y mucha intención, a mi con un simple y porqué no , me sobró lo demás con mirar de no perder la costumbre y hacerlo mismito cada semana lo demás coser y cantar y hasta ahora.


----------



## Rechazar todo (2 Ene 2023)

Sois unos sinverguenzas y traidores Guardia civil.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

Las unicas culturas con matrimonios forzosos de menores es la musulmana y la de los paises africanos, aparte de los gitanos. Los españoles no tenemos esa puta mierda, una cosa es el celestineo entre familias, cosa normal y hasta conveniente viendo lo desnortada que esta la juventud, pero si la chica o el chico no se gustan no hay nada que arrascar. 

Esto es RIDICULO. No entiendo como la GGCC se presta a poner su escudo a esta sinvergonzonería de los enchufados del ministerio.


----------



## Tiresias (2 Ene 2023)

Manipulación psicológica de libro, como todo lo que hace el sucialismo.

Técnicas de desviación para dar impunidad a los verdaderos criminales, que venden a sus hijas al mejor postor en cuanto tienen la primera regla, a las que poco después de nacer les han practicado la ablación del clítoris para que nunca sientan placer en el orgasmo y sus maridos hagan con ellas lo que quieran, como manda la tradición desde que la inventó su fundador allá en los desiertos de Arabia.

Mucha tinta tienen que usar los de verde para blanquear semejantes crímenes, vaya manera de mancharse las manos que tienen.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Ene 2023)

Para esto sí ponen actores blancos humanos no simios, interesante.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

Gorkako dijo:


> jajajaja normal los catalanes ya están asumiendo lo que les espera



Jajajaja es que de haberlos los catalanes los hay de todos los colores y clases y especies y precisamente no todos piensan y follan igual ni en la misma cama ni con la misma mujer ,precisamente la de veces que le he propuesto lo de hacer un trio con un cabra y la muy put. siempre me recuerda lo mismito aún quieres más , a saber si un día igual te quedas con el culo al aire y con la cabra como único consuelo y poco más.
A saber en qué collons estaría pensando el todo poderoso cundo nos concedió la necesidad de una pareja como algo imprescindible , necesario habiendo tantos posibles.
Anda que.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Esa es la historia, que no sabemos ni lo que va a quedar, ya que en lo que estamos inmersos ahora mismo es en una agenda transhumanista, o sea, que lo que venga detrás no va a ser exactamente humano. Por experiencia sabemos que seguro será peor que lo que ya conocemos.



A saber que entiendes tú por mierda, a mi personalmente me ponen todas y lo feliz y dichoso que soy , lo único que me desvela es pensar lo mal que oleria mi cama de ser una cabra quien me la calentará , en lo demás poco más que mirar de sifrutar el momento .


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (2 Ene 2023)

*El humor es mi divisa.*

Uno se reconcilia con la humanidad leyendo los comentarios.


----------



## keler (2 Ene 2023)

Me parece genial, conozco un montón de casos de padres españoles que extirpan el clítoris a sus hijes.


----------



## vinavil (2 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no pongan a una mora, negra o gitana....no, que asco de traidores







Es que esas estaban ocupadas cantando el Gordo.


----------



## MrDanger (2 Ene 2023)

El honor ni se divisa. El duque de Ahumada estaría orgulloso.


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Ene 2023)

¡¡¡ Qué falta de realismo !!! falta el recién desembarcado ingeniero menor en edad militar que acude a rescatarla del heteropresor blanco al que paga la pensión.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

Una reflexion.

En España la edad minima para legalizar un matrimonio esta en los 16 años y entre esos 16 y los 18 ha se superarse un proceso administrativo incluyendo declaracion de emancipacion y todo eso.
A partir de esto, se nos abren dos posibilidades; una es que ese anuncio de la Guardia Civil no este destinado al territorio nacional y la otra es que no esten hablando de un matrimonio legal sino de algun rito extraadministrativo sin validez alguna a nivel legal.
Si se trata de lo primero, me parece una perdida de tiempo y dinero semejante a que la gendarmeria francesa hiciese un anuncio destinado a concienciar de algo a la ciudadania española y si se trata de lo segundo, no veo el problema en esos ritos extraoficiales, total, no tienen validez alguna y no son nada porque de ser algo y tener validez no entenderia tanto lio con lo de legalizar el matrimonio LEGAL homosexual... si podian casarse por cualquier rito extraoficial y eso ya era un matrimonio, no hacia falta liarse con cambios legislativos.

Es mi humilde opinion, ahi lo dejo.


----------



## zirick (2 Ene 2023)

Piel blanca tirando a islam digo a negra.
El anuncio les ha quedado muy bien pero falta pañoleta a la niña y barba al hombre.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Ene 2023)

DISFRUTEN DEL SOCIALISMO


----------



## Ainalks (2 Ene 2023)

Siempre quejándonos, pero si esto es un acto de patriotismo de los del honor ni se divisa. Están avisando al Borbón Pelanas, para que no case a la heredera con el moromierda de Morroco.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (2 Ene 2023)

Este país esta totalmente enfermo, es una distopia cutre y bananera.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Ene 2023)

esto es como lo del secuestro de las muchachas en furgonetas para que abortaran, o como que franco les sacaba la vesicula a las chicas?...


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Donde están los etarras cuando se los necesita.


----------



## Onesimo39 (2 Ene 2023)

La verdad es que el matrimonio forzoso es lo que salvaría de morir devorados por gatos a mas de un ilustre gran maestro burbujero


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Ene 2023)

Ofrezco 3 camellos


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Ene 2023)

∞/∞ dijo:


> No debemos olvidar la perspectiva histórica. Hoy el Islam nos parece anclado en el pasado, y lo está, pero también es cierto que los matrimonios convenidos y la ablación genital se practican en Arabia y en muchos otros sitios desde tiempos inmemoriales, mucho antes de Mahoma quien, por cierto, condenó y prohibió el asesinato de niñas, común en una época y región en la que una familia prefería tener más hijos varones que hembras.
> 
> Lo que tiene poca o ninguna gracia es que la Guardia Civil nos cuenta, en formato culebrón, la historia de Carla, una niña blanca de 15 años con nombre cristiano, a la que su padre maltrata, al menos verbalmente, y quiere obligar a casarse.
> 
> Lo cierto es que los matrimonios convenidos son la norma en medio mundo y que ya a los 16 años son mucho más difíciles de evitar, también en España. Lo que nos lleva a que el anuncio es otro más, creado por charos y dirigido a charos, de una campaña electoral solapada, pero pagada con fondos públicos y que empieza ya a recrudecerse.



Se agradece el apunte 8/8 el mío es... _Las tradiciones son soluciones a problemas olvidados_


----------



## pepeluismi (2 Ene 2023)

Precisamente es al revés.
Su padre le obligaría a *no casarse.*
A pesar que con 15 años lo pudiera hacer perfectamete.
La guardia civil estaría preparada para atender esa llamada?


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Ene 2023)

Buzón de correo electrónico para sugerencias y consultas





sugerencias@guardiacivil.org

>Subir



Buzón de correo electrónico para atención a los medios de comunicación social





prensa@guardiacivil.org

Les voy a escribir para animarles a que den el puto salto ya de una vez y hagan un partido político...

así no habrá fallo con que se gasten nuestro dinero en propaganda


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sietebailes (2 Ene 2023)

Que hijosdeputa, lo hacen adrede para jodernos ,todo el mundo sabe que esas barbaridades son especialidad de etnias y demás purrias,perooo ahí no hay inclusión, todos son blanquito.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>




puajaajjaajjajaja k hijos de puta joder me meo

el problema número uno de españa. A topeeeeeee.


----------



## perrosno (2 Ene 2023)

Que patético y nauseabundo me parece todo ya, es que dan ganas de vomitar


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (2 Ene 2023)

Mejor huir de la Guardia Civil esa banda paguiteros al servicio de la chusma politica


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Ene 2023)

Lo que no entiendo es cómo no revienta todo ya. 







Guardia Civil, quién te ha visto y quién te ve.


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Ene 2023)

No tengo sonido pero no ofrezco mas de 30 ovejas por la joven.


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Ene 2023)

Patito Feo dijo:


> No tengo sonido pero no ofrezco mas de 30 ovejas por la joven.



No vale ni quince y lo sabes


----------



## asebuche (2 Ene 2023)

Que se valora mejor, la oveja churra o la merina?
Es que quiero hacerme un harén.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2023)

Nunca ha habido matrimonio concertado en España


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nunca ha habido matrimonio concertado en España



¿Y entre ♕♔♚♛?


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y entre ♕♔♚♛?



Claro, pero eso es otra liga.


----------



## Tiresias (2 Ene 2023)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Lo cierto es que los matrimonios convenidos son la norma en medio mundo y que ya a los 16 años son mucho más difíciles de evitar, también en España.



¿De qué mundo estamos hablando?

Los matrimonios convenidos desaparecieron en España en el siglo XIX, de hecho mis padres se casaron en contra de sus respectivas familias allá por 1945.

En Occidente ya se encargaron de desprestigiar el matrimonio con las leyes de divorcio, despenalización del adulterio y el flower power hippy y su "amor libre"

Ese video es una auténtica demostración de hipocresía sabiendo como saben que hoy en día las únicas niñas obligadas a casar por sus padres son las mahometanas.


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Ene 2023)

asebuche dijo:


> Que se valora mejor, la oveja churra o la merina?
> Es que quiero hacerme un harén.



Depende de si es para hacer un jersey, Merina, para una caldereta, la churra.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y entre ♕♔♚♛?



El matriminio fue en Grecia, no en España.


----------



## macready (2 Ene 2023)

Son un puto chiste del gila, no se atreven ni a señalar a los que lo cometen imaginaos como de efectivos van a ser protegiendo a las niñas, no podrian proteger ni un vaso de pis caliente.


----------



## alas97 (2 Ene 2023)

Esto hay que leerlo al revés, como en musulmania.

donde si a la tía la violan, tiene que casarse con el violador.

Aquí te denuncian por cualquier falsedad, el punto es, que te obliguen a casarte a la fuerza con el orco que te acuso de violación. Accediendo así a los bienes tuyos, ahora "compartidos".

Qué miedo.

Viogenización a las 48 horas de consumar el matrimonio "forzoso" y a la calle, ala a vivir bajo el puente.


----------



## rondo (2 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no pongan a una mora, negra o gitana....no, que asco de traidores



Pero para los anuncios de TV que no falte la negra


----------



## Felson (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Algún día todo esto se estudiará en las universidades…



Algún día, las universidades de hoy en día, se estudiarán.


----------



## Lana (2 Ene 2023)

Derrochando el dinero público en confundir más al rebaño


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

Ese anuncio es ridículo porque no se atreve a decir la verdad...y es que no afecta a españolas blancas.


----------



## todoayen (2 Ene 2023)

Cortina de humo de hoy para tapar la cortina de humo de ayer


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Ene 2023)

Imagino que con esto del matrimonio forzoso se refieren a la indisoluble unión entre bigotuda y el pardillo de José María, que a estas alturas del partido sabe que si se divorcia perderá casa, hijos, su reputación, tal vez su trabajo y ganará la obligación de soltar una paguita durante 20 años.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (2 Ene 2023)

la benemeritada esta lleno de charos, travelos y maricones "ponemultas".


----------



## Covaleda (2 Ene 2023)

Qué malo era Franco.


----------



## aron01 (2 Ene 2023)

¿Matrimonios forzados? ¿Me pregunto de dónde saldrá? La solución es la de siempre, muerto el perro muerto la rabia pero hay demasiado buenismo piji-progrr juedo-masonico-sionista elitista que les gusta ver el mundo arder y sobretodo a España.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

A mi me es evidente que fue un dictador en lo demás poco más.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y entre ♕♔♚♛?



Muy bueno además de discreto.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

Lana dijo:


> Derrochando el dinero público en confundir más al rebaño



Mientras el dinero público sea menor que el pecado, existirá la injusticia.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Ene 2023)

¿Se refiere a los betazos que se casan para seguir echando dos malos polvos al mes?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## noseyo (2 Ene 2023)

Menudos hijos de puta ahoro son blancos los que se casan con niños , escoria de guardia civil


----------



## quintacolumna (2 Ene 2023)

No se puede denunciar esta basura a la Guardia Civil. Para lo que han quedado....


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo no revienta todo ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theelf (2 Ene 2023)

Matrimonios forzados.. ese gran problema de españa

Me alegra mis impuestos esten bien gastados


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

¿Que coño tiene que ver ese chiringuito de "amardracoste" con la benemérita?

Segun sus datos de ayudaron a mujeres en situación de trata, y por lo que se ve en su propio material, la mayoria son inmigrantes.

Lo de poner a una pelirroja blanca como la nieve supongo que es una liberalidad artistica, pero en su web esta toda llena de fotos de racializadas.


----------



## lascanteras723 (2 Ene 2023)

Los blancos pagan más impuestos así que a ellos.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (2 Ene 2023)

Saben de sobra que en el mundo blanco no existe el matrimonio forzado pero es una campaña más para adoctrinar en concebir al matrimonio como algo esclavizante para la mujer.


----------



## NIKK (2 Ene 2023)

Que verguenza; para eso ha quedado la GC.


----------



## NIKK (2 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que el anuncio es subliminar porque no tienen cojones a poner la realidad social por el tema de la estigmatización y el racismo ese que se montan entre ellos; resumiendo: no tienen cojones porque para ellos es insultar a la religión de la paz, oseasé, a los moros.


----------



## 121 (2 Ene 2023)

La guardia civil está plegada y arrodillada ante la dictadura progre


----------



## Termes (2 Ene 2023)

Vengo de pasar unos días en el país vecino (Portugal) y durante mi estancia he visto no pocas noticas en sus canales. Por aquello del idioma, para ponerme a prueba, ver sus preocupaciones de actualidad... siempre era tema clima, las fiestas en distintas poblaciones con sus fuegos artificiales... venga clima, que por lo visto si llueve mucho debe de ser un gran problema de cara a accidentes y cancelan muchos eventos, luego como no, la inflacción_ (intentando ver el arroz o leche a precio puta, para reirme de algún amigo, están igual o peor que nosostros, pero con sus sueldos y pensiones)_

Luego vuelvo a España, ceno en el hotel mientras veo la tele (con regocijo, pues al fin entiendo todo perfectamente).... que si inflacción, que si concierto de Navidad de Austria... y ya saltan. Hay una reclamación histórica en que en los 17 directores de orquesta de tan afamada banda nunca ha habido una mujer... para pasar por un ataque machista en... y tal y tal.

En diez minutos ya me estaba dando asco la mierda de información *de tirada nacional* de este país.
Realmente en mi casa no se sufre, pues se ha dejado de ver sus programas de información _(que ni acaban de informar ni son pedagógicos_), pero es una lástima la comedura de cabeza que tendrá más de uno que no higieniza los canales de su TV o es altamente influenciable por personalidad, sin capacidad de crítica o encontrar una validación de la información que recibe.

Posdata, ya no hay viejos maltratados en las residencias ni perros que muerden a la gente por lca calle. 
Da asco como está el país la verdad.
Si quieren educar a ciertas minorías que no lo son tanto ya, pues que les hagan anuncios directamente, o un seguimiento estrecho; pero no tienen cojones y no se dedican sino a ocultar de los medios la nacionalidad u origen del delincuente, que si no hacen por algo es... para que no se sepa y cree alarma


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

"servir" y "proteger".


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

Los matrimonios forzosos se producen a día de hoy en España en:

Etnias nacionales protegidas por ley de las que no puedes decir ni pio a riesgo de acabar denunciado.
Etnias extranjeras que en un pais normal, no habrian tenido la oportunidad de pisar suelo nacional pero de las que no te puedes quejar de absolutamente nada, sopena de acabar condenado por la audiencia nacional por terrorismo racista.
Lo de la hijita blanca obligada a casarse en España es de tiempos completamente pretéritos que no concuerda para nada
con la realidad actualidad.

Por tanto el mensaje que están dando es:

"CIUDADANOS ESPAÑOLES, DENUNCIAD SI ENTRE LOS COLECTIVOS EXTRANJEROS QUE CONVIVEN CON NOSOTROS SE PRODUCEN
MATRIMONIOS FORZOSOS"

Personalizan el hecho de las trogloditas costumbres de algunas etnias, en el ciudadano español de a pie, sabiendo que en el español de a pie eso no se da, con el objetivo de que nos llegue el mensaje oculto de que denunciemos las situaciones de matrimonio forzoso si lo vemos en vecinos extranjeros. Lo hacen asi, porque es "racista" (jajajaja) mostrar las trogloditas costumbres de ciertos colectivos que han venido a España a pagarnos las pensiones.

Un video, reconozco que muy bien pensado, a la par que repulsivo y repugnante por la enésima hiperprotección al extranjero que demuestra.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

NIKK dijo:


> Yo creo que el anuncio es subliminar porque no tienen cojones a poner la realidad social por el tema de la estigmatización y el racismo ese que se montan entre ellos; resumiendo: no tienen cojones porque para ellos es insultar a la religión de la paz, oseasé, a los moros.



Has percibido lo mismo que yo. Es completamente subliminal, personalizan el matrimonio forzoso con jovenes y/o menores españoles y blanquitos, costumbres todas ellas repugnantes y que sólo se ven en ciertas etnias (alguna de ellas no se puede ni nombrar, porque te denuncian), porque no tienen pelotas a decir la verdad lógica y evidente de lo que pasa: EN ESPAÑA HOY, LA MAYOR PARTE DE LA DELINCUENCIA DE TODO TIPO (INCLUIDAS LA GRAN PARTE DE LAS AGRESIONES Y ASESINATOS DE MUJERES), ESTA REALIZADA POR ETNIAS QUE EN UN PAIS NORMAL SE LES HABRIA DADO LA PATADA EN EL CULO EN LA FRONTERA.

Y poniendo todo esto en perspectiva:

¿Yo denunciar a una familia de etnia innombrable a riesgo de que te denuncie o una familia extranjera que va a hacer un matrimonio forzoso?
¿Yo? ¿En serio Guardia Civil? ¿En serio lo dices?
¿A riesgo de que despues si me descubren los susodichos me rajen de arriba abajo sabiendo que el estado NO PROTEJE UNA REPUTISIMA MIERDA al español frente a la delincuencia del extranjero o de ciertas etnias innombrables a riesgo de que te denuncien?

¿Yo guardia civil? ¿Jugarmela? ¿En serio me lo dices?   

Por mi como si casan a una niña de 14 con un viejo de 80 una familia de estas, yo no voy a mover un dedo:

APRECIO MI VIDA Y VOSOTROS GUARDIA CIVIL Y POLICIA, NO MOVEREIS UN PUTO DEDO POR PROTEGERME SI A QUIEN YO DENUNCIO, ME AMENAZA, TAL Y COMO ESTAN LAS COSAS, SI UN CIUDADANO NORMAL DENUNCIA A FAMILIAS EXTRANJERAS O DE CIERTAS ETNIAS POR VER INDICIOS DE MATRIMONIOS FORZOSOS Y/O CON MENORES, ESOS CIUDADANOS PASARAN A SER CÁDAVERES AMBULANTES, Y VOSOTROS POLICIA Y GUARDIA CIVIL NO MOVERIAIS NI UN PUTO DEDO POR PROTEGER AL DENUNCIANTE.

¿En serio yo tengo que ser vigilante de un problema que han ocasionado todos los políticos tironucables del R78 - Blanqueamiento, efecto llamada y protección de la inmigración descontrolada e ilegal sobre todo de etnias y colectivos extranjeros netamente delincuentes y machistas -)?

Anda y que os den GC y FCSE, mi objetivo en esta vida es simple: SOBREVIVIR Y NO METERME EN LIOS.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Me espero a la versión en árabe.



Jajajjajajajjajaja!!!! Definición visual de MARICÓN, pero la definición sin implicación sexual.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ene 2023)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313278



Cuota? Porque con esa panza...


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ene 2023)

JoseII dijo:


> Lo del Honor es mi divisa, me quedó claro que en el confinamiento, que cualquiera que sepa leer la constitución sabía que era ilegal, lo perdieron, ahora ya con el anuncio me lo demuestran.



Lo cambiaron por "El honor ni se divisa". Es la nueva era.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Ene 2023)

Y los subnormales del reputisimo nacimiento insultando ala guardia civil, en lugar de AL GOBIERNO QUE LA DIRIGE y que la usa para enmierdarla


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Algún día todo esto se estudiará en las universidades…



"Todo esto" ha salido de las universidades.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> "Todo esto" ha salido de las universidades.



Solución: VOLEMOS LAS UNIVERSIDADES!!!


----------



## Alex001 (2 Ene 2023)

Que broma es esa? Una niña española y blanca obligada a casarse? Increíble


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Has percibido lo mismo que yo. Es completamente subliminal, personalizan el matrimonio forzoso con jovenes y/o menores españoles y blanquitos, costumbres todas ellas repugnantes y que sólo se ven en ciertas etnias (alguna de ellas no se puede ni nombrar, porque te denuncian), porque no tienen pelotas a decir la verdad lógica y evidente de lo que pasa: EN ESPAÑA HOY, LA MAYOR PARTE DE LA DELINCUENCIA DE TODO TIPO (INCLUIDAS LA GRAN PARTE DE LAS AGRESIONES Y ASESINATOS DE MUJERES), ESTA REALIZADA POR ETNIAS QUE EN UN PAIS NORMAL SE LES HABRIA DADO LA PATADA EN EL CULO EN LA FRONTERA.
> 
> Y poniendo todo esto en perspectiva:
> 
> ...



pero ponle eso en el twitter de la guardia misil.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2023)

¿Y ponen a una niña* occidental blanca paya para hablar de los matrimonios forzosos*? Para hablar de dejar el colegio por casarse deberían al menos poner a una española gitana, si es que no quieren poner directamente a niñas de origen pakistaní y similares.

Hijos de puta ¿para esto no meten multiculturalidad hasta en la sopa como hacen con los anuncios publicitarios y las películas?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (3 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero ponle eso en el twitter de la guardia misil.



No tengo twitter ni esas mierdas


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2023)

Una falsa denuncia desvela un nuevo caso de matrimonio forzado de una joven de origen pakistaní en Barcelona


Una falsa denuncia de violencia de género ha destapado un caso de matrimonio forzoso en Barcelona, que ha acabado con la detención del padre de la j




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## George Orwell (3 Ene 2023)

Es increíble el grado de desfachatez de esta gente. Jamás he tenido una mínima constancia de matrimonio forzado en gente que no usa la palabra "payo". Y ya en los últimos 15 años a los que usan la palabra "payo" se suman otros a los que no les gusta el jamón.

Pero oiga, aquí nos pintan a los malvados remeros como cerdos desgraciados que obligan a su hija a casarse con un malparido.


Ya saben lo que hay que hacer:


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No tengo twitter ni esas mierdas



haces bien


----------



## corolaria (3 Ene 2023)

Como decía Gila, _Alguien ha matado a alguien..._

No se mojan los hijosdeputa, no. La hipoteca y que tu mujer te termine echando de tu casa están en juego.

Y es compresible, si no se mojan los políticos y sus jueces trileros y cleptómanos, no te vas a mojar tú, que no eres más que su perro pringao.
Bastante tienes con llevarte unos gramos de estrangis o darle unas buenas hostias a cualquier pardillo para desahogarte de tanta inyustisia diaria.

Aver hestudiao.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Ene 2023)

Y no olvidéis dar comida al banco de alimentos, ya que las fuerzan a casarse por lo menos que tengan un buen banquete de bodas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Ene 2023)

PEPEYE dijo:


>



Qué coño es esto??


----------



## hemorroide (3 Ene 2023)

El mundo al revés: actores negroides o marrónidos haciendo de blancos en Netflix y aquí blancos que hacen de marrónidos.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> Son un puto chiste del gila, no se atreven ni a señalar a los que lo cometen imaginaos como de efectivos van a ser protegiendo a las niñas, no podrian proteger ni un vaso de pis caliente.


----------



## Arravet (3 Ene 2023)

Creo que la campaña es de varias instituciones y la GC traga porque la política manda. No creo que el video sea de ellos.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Ene 2023)

todo por la paguita


----------



## MrDanger (3 Ene 2023)

*El ministro de Justicia marroquí dice que el matrimonio legal con menores es «por el bien de las niñas»*
_
*Marruecos prolonga cinco años más la legalización de la boda con niñas, que afecta ya al 12 por ciento del total de matrimonios*


15/12/2015
Actualizado 16/12/2015 a las 08:35h.

El matrimonio de las menores se autoriza principalmente por el interés de las propias niñas, aseguró ayer el *ministro marroquí de Justicia, el islamista Mustafa Ramid *, para explicar una reciente decisión parlamentaria que *mantendrá al menos cinco años más *este fenómeno. En una entrevista con el diario Ajbar al Yawm, el ministro recuerda que la mayoría de casos autorizados de matrimonios de menores lo son para legalizar parejas de hecho que se han formado por el llamado *"matrimonio tradicional", con la mera lectura del primer verso del Corán *.

En los últimos años, la cifra de matrimonios de niñas menores ha aumentado hasta suponer un *12 % del total *y las organizaciones feministas han denunciado que lo que las leyes contemplaban como *una excepción se ha convertido en una norma.*


El ministro de Justicia -que dijo comprender "la buena voluntad" de quienes se oponen tajantemente a que se pueda casar a una niña menor de edad- lo justificó así: "Es una menor que se ha casado antes de la mayoría de edad pero se encuentra en una situación de ilegalidad, lo que amenaza su interés y el de sus hijos si los hay". Para Ramid, empeñarse en* ilegalizar esas familias de hecho "puede crear problemas más graves, como que los niños pierdan sus derechos, así como las madres".*

Además, desmintió la creencia comúnmente extendida de que estos matrimonios mediante la "fatiha" (versículo de apertura del Corán) sea básicamente un fenómeno rural y *dijo que abunda también en Rabat o Casablanca.*

Hay incluso dos categorías de personas que recurren a él con frecuencia, como son los saharauis que abandonan Tinduf y los "miles" de* emigrantes marroquíes que buscan pareja en vacaciones *, ya sea para llevarla consigo o para dejarla en Marruecos, donde la visitan solo en sus viajes anuales.

La legalización de la "costumbre" del matrimonio con niñas ha sido *recibida con normalidad *por gran parte de la opinión pública marroquí. "Muchos te dicen -afirma una fuente diplomática europea que pide el anonimato- que si en Occidente la unión homosexual se considera en algunos países también matrimonio ¿por qué no puede serlo el de un hombre maduro con una niña?"_



El ministro de Justicia marroquí dice que el matrimonio legal con menores es «por el bien de las niñas»


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Ene 2023)

Pues en Marruecos acaban de aprobar el matrimonio con menores


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ene 2023)

Por favor, qué patético

Aquí no meten negros? ni gente "racializada"?

Señores de telemáticos por culpa de la chica del vídeo no aceptó casarse de forma forzada acabó siendo una funcicharo loca de gatos 

A ver si se ponen a trabajar, o se nos va el país a la mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ene 2023)

Para cuando un vídeo de la guardia civil con hijas de cayetanos denunciando que les obligan a realizar la ablación


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ene 2023)

Próximo anuncio 







Tengo una amiga que el último verano sus padres se la llevaron a su pueblo de Albacete y ya no volvió

Me dicen que la obligaron a casarse con un señor de Fuentealbilla 20 años mayor que ella, pero que es buena gente 

Ahora su padre presume de camello


----------



## toroloco (3 Ene 2023)

no sé si reir o llorar


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (3 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Algún día todo esto se estudiará en las universidades…



ya te digo yo que lo que ha pasado en Europa estas décadas es el mayor deterioro social de la historia, y hubo otras grandes caídas y decadencias terribles, pero pasar de una sociedad que era de las más prósperas y con mayor calidad de vida a una distopía en 30 años tela.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (3 Ene 2023)

Tampoco entiendo mucho esto en España. Si acaso pasa en algunos musulmanes extremistas o una minoría gitana muy pequeña, pero en el 99% de casos no.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ene 2023)

Meanwhile en Sabadell

Waka Waka


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ene 2023)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo mucho esto en España. Si acaso pasa en algunos musulmanes extremistas o una minoría gitana muy pequeña, pero en el 99% de casos no.



Que se las llevan de vacaciones a su pueblo de Albacete y no vuelven 

Que me lo ha dicho la sexta y newtral


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> es increible el sesgo izquierdista de Felix Rodrigo Mora..
> siempre tiene el fascismo en su boca.
> 
> 
> ...



Félix Rodrigo Mora se ciñe a la definición de fascismo del propio Mussolini; por tanto el SESGO es el tuyo, que crees que el fascismo es sólo una cosa, y además es una cosa buena. Ni siquiera te preocupas por ser mínimamente coherente, porque luego vas por todos los hilos criticando a los "perros del poder", la policía... cuando lo cierto es que si algo caracteriza al "fascismo bueno" que tú defiendes es el uso de la violencia.

No hay ninguna diferencia entre un ESTADO TOTALITARIO FEMINISTA, un ESTADO TOTALITARIO FASCISTA y un ESTADO TEOCRÁTICO.

El ESTADO es el ESTADO y siempre funciona igual, y, repito, no puede funcionar de otra manera dadas su naturaleza, origen y objetivos.

El fascismo es lo que dijo su creador, Mussolini, no lo que digan los demás. Por tanto fascismo es todo sistema en el que el ESTADO sea TODO y el PUEBLO sea NADA (por ejemplo la socialdemocracia feminista, el propio fascismo italiano, el nacionalsocialismo, las teocracias musulmanas, el estalinismo, etc.)

*Benito Mussolini:

"El pueblo es el cuerpo del Estado, y el Estado es el espíritu del pueblo. En la doctrina fascista, el pueblo es el Estado y el Estado es el pueblo"

"Todo en el Estado, nada contra el Estado, nada fuera del Estado"*

_*“Siendo antiindividualista, el sistema de vida fascista pone de relieve la importancia del Estado y reconoce al individuo sólo en la medida en que sus intereses coinciden con los del Estado. Se opone al liberalismo clásico que surgió como reacción al absolutismo y agotó su función histórica cuando el Estado se convirtió en la expresión de la conciencia y la voluntad del pueblo. El liberalismo negó al Estado en nombre del individuo; el fascismo reafirma los derechos del Estado como la expresión de la verdadera esencia de lo individual. La concepción fascista del Estado lo abarca todo; fuera de él no pueden existir, y menos aún valer, valores humanos y espirituales. Entendido de esta manera, el fascismo es totalitarismo, y el Estado fascista, como síntesis y unidad que incluye todos los valores, interpreta, desarrolla y otorga poder adicional a la vida entera de un pueblo (...).
El fascismo, en suma, no es sólo un legislador y fundador de instituciones, sino un educador y un promotor de la vida espiritual. No intenta meramente remodelar las formas de vida, sino también su contenido, su carácter y su fe. Para lograr ese propósito impone la disciplina y hace uso de su autoridad, impregnando la mente y rigiendo con imperio indiscutible (...).”*_

*Ortega y Gasset* (nietzscheano) lo tenía muy claro:

_*“La masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

Ambos bebían de *Hegel*:

_*“Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado”, “toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe”, “en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad”

“La moralidad del individuo consiste en cumplir los deberes de su condición social”*_

*“El individuo obedece las leyes y sabe que en esta obediencia tiene su libertad”

“Toda actividad y realidad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un jefe”*

_*“En el Estado es [donde] se realiza concretamente y positivamente la libertad”. “El hombre sólo tiene una existencia racional en el Estado”. “Todo lo que el hombre es se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado”

“El principio del Estado, lo universal que fomenta se convierte conscientemente en absoluto, en la misma determinación de la esencia divina”*_


*Alfred Rosemberg *(principal teórico del nazismo):

_*“Es condición cruel fundamental de toda formación, que la Esclavitud pertenece a la esencia de una Cultura... la miseria de la masa que vive fatigosamente debe aumentar aún más, para que se haga posible a un número restringido de hombres olímpicos la producción del mundo del arte. […] De la molicie del hombre moderno han nacido las tremendas crisis sociales del presente, contra las cuales me atrevo a recomendar un remedio que se encuentra en la esencia de la naturaleza: la Esclavitud”.*_

*“No hay nada más terrible que un estamento bárbaro de esclavos que haya aprendido a considerar su existencia como una injusticia.” “...todo ser humano, con toda su actividad, no tiene dignidad más que en la medida en que, consciente o inconscientemente, es instrumento del Genio.” “El Estado es, en cuanto a su fin supremo, una institución de defensa y de cuidado para los individuos, o sea, para el Genio.”*

_*“Los grandes genios son inalcanzables y verdaderamente imprevisibles para las moscas comunes”. “La mayor parte de los hombres no tiene ningún derecho a la existencia: sólo son una plaga para los Hombres Superiores”*_

*Carl Gustav Jung:

“La cosmovisión de Hitler es la más cercana posible al islamismo, prometiendo el máximo de recompensas en esta vida, pero con ese Walhalla “a lo musulmán”, en el que todo alemán merecedor puede entrar y disfrutar de su grandeza. El nacionalsocialismo predica, como el Islam, la virtud de la espada”. “No sabemos si Hitler está a punto de fundar un nuevo Islam. De momento va por este camino, se parece a Mahoma. La emoción en Alemania es islámica: guerrera e islámica. Todos sedientos de un Dios poco social”


Eugenio Coselschi*, presidente de la “Internacional Fascista”:

_*“…valiéndonos de la sabiduría del Corán […] somos llamados a cumplir la “idea universal de Roma” y su batalla espiritual, en nombre de todos los devotos creyentes…”*_


*Aristóteles *(ese filósofo que el islam recuperó para ese "occidente medieval oscuro y sombrío" que nos relatan el islam, la izquierda y el propio nazismo):

_*“La autoridad y la obediencia no son sólo cosas necesarias, sino que son eminentemente útiles. Algunos seres, desde el momento en que nacen, están destinados, unos a obedecer, otros a mandar.” “Asimismo el macho, comparado con la hembra, es por naturaleza el más principal, y ella inferior; y él es que manda y ella le obedece”*_


*Ramiro Ledesma Ramos, *jefe del nacionalsindicalismo decía que el designio de su movimiento era:

*“la subordinación de todo individuo a los supremos intereses del Estado”


Muhammad Iqbal,* poeta musulmán recibido en visita por Mussolini:

*“La nación heredera de Roma, las formas antiguas, se ha renovado y está renacida, joven. En el espíritu del Islam vibra la misma ansiedad”


Claudio Mutti, *escritor*:

“La propaganda fascista de los años treinta nos demuestra, de hecho, toda una serie de posiciones que van desde el filo-islamismo pragmático y determinado por razones geopolíticas hasta la afirmación de una afinidad doctrinal entre el Fascismo y el Islam”*


En la revista fascista “Vita Italiana” (dirigida por Giovanni Preziosi) *G. Tucci* escribe:

*“El Fascismo puede ser, en cierto sentido, considerado el Islam del siglo XX” *y continúa *“el ofrecimiento de la Espada del Islam al Duce es el documento más probatorio de que el Islam ve en el Fascismo algo parecido, un cierto punto común con sus propios puntos de vista […] El Islam se dirige hacia la luz de Roma convencido como está del poder y la sabiduría de la nueva Italia fascista por un deseo del alma.

Platón, *en "La República"*:

“A los gobernantes de la Ciudad les es lícito, ciertamente, engañar con mentiras a los enemigos y a los ciudadanos en beneficio del Estado… ¿Cómo nos las ingeniaremos para inventar nobles mentiras y persuadir con ellas a los propios gobernantes y al resto de ciudadanos?”


Johannes von Leers,* secretario de Goebbles:

_*“El mundo está en deuda eterna con la religión islámica. Con la conquista de Arabia, los musulmanes consiguieron frenar la peligrosa incursión de los judíos en esas tierras, y en lugar de las terribles enseñanzas del Jehová del judaísmo, trajeron a los pueblos conquistados la noble religión islámica, que desde ese instante abrió las puertas de una cultura superior a muchos pueblos”.

"Me he convertido voluntariamente al Islam y he cambiado mi nombre original por el doble nombre árabe de Omar Amin. El primero, por nobleza y respeto al gran Califa Omar, quien fue el mayor luchador contra los judíos, y el segundo, en honor de mi venerable amigo, el Gran Mufti HAjj Amin el Husseini”*_


Ahora el que quiera (o pueda o se atreva) que me explique la diferencia entre el fascismo-nazismo, la socialdemocracia feminista hiperestatista e hiperliberticida actual, el ISLAM o las monarquías absolutistas que defienden algunos "tradicionalistas"... La única diferencia a favor de aquellas monarquías es que, para su desgracia, el PUEBLO era FUERTE y que no tuvieron los medios (tecnología mediante) de los que sí dispusieron los sistemas de dominación del siglo XX y de los aún mayores medios de los que disponen los sistemas de dominación del XXI.

No, no hay ninguna diferencia, por eso son tan fácilmente permeables e incluso intercambiables unos con otros, en tanto que sistemas basados en la existencia del ESTADO (o proto estado, es decir, cualquier sistema en el que minorías poderhabientes -y castas de expertos- concentran el poder en sus manos, y mandan o quieren mandar sobre una cantidad enorme de personas).

Mientras todos os pegáis por ver si lo importante es la raza, el sexo, el dinero, la religión, la ciencia, la tecnología, etc. el PODER sigue a lo suyo, que es el EJERCICIO DEL PODER... un PODER que en tanto que tal, sólo puede ir a más, hasta que destruye todo; y todo ello con VUESTRO CONSENTIMIENTO y APLAUSO, dada vuestra ESTATOLATRÍA-ESTATOFILIA-ESTATODEPENDENCIA.

Y que no se vengan arriba los capitalistas, porque...
*EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*


----------



## Akira. (3 Ene 2023)

Este país ha decidido autodestruirse y su población suicidarse. Solo observo el río ponzoñoso fluyendo por su cauce, mientras disfruto de un bol de palomitas.


----------



## jmslluch (3 Ene 2023)

La pantomima pasaría perfectamente por fake si no fuera simplemente un insulto a la inteligencia. Para todo lo demás: el honor, ni se divisa, pero el cinismo desvergonzado campa a sus anchas.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Ene 2023)

Supongo que es un chiste rollo Rober Bodegas:

Chistes de Rober Bodegas sobre gitanos

"Esto es una niña paya de 12 años, que sus padres no la obligan a casarse con un primo suyo que ni conoce"


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2023)

Mejor le iba a las zorras con matrimonios arreglados por las familias, al menos las lefaba un hombre de bien y tenían un futuro, ellas solo saben buscarse golfos, borrachos, drogadictos, delincuentes…. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2023)

ray merryman dijo:


> O "panuelos" en sartenes para ver si todavía llevan precinto.



Eso se debería hacer con la PAYAS,’la qie este ya lefada que se quede sola.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## JoseII (3 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y los subnormales del reputisimo nacimiento insultando ala guardia civil, en lugar de AL GOBIERNO QUE LA DIRIGE y que la usa para enmierdarla



Es que la GC debería plantarse para que ningún gobierno la diriga. Ese es su error.

Mañanan llegan otros y le dicen que a los que coman chorizo les apaleen y lo harán, al tiempo


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

MrDanger dijo:


> *El ministro de Justicia marroquí dice que el matrimonio legal con menores es «por el bien de las niñas»*
> 
> _*Marruecos prolonga cinco años más la legalización de la boda con niñas, que afecta ya al 12 por ciento del total de matrimonios*
> 
> ...



Y en manos de estos vamos a dejar el Sahara, señores!! Toma Progresismo!! 

Al final esto será como con lo de la Gestación Subrogada; dentro de España no es legal y tal, pero lo será en Marruecos, con lo que cruzando el estrecho, se casan allí legalmente, y regresan a España como si fueran un matrimonio normal.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> ya te digo yo que lo que ha pasado en Europa estas décadas es el mayor deterioro social de la historia, y hubo otras grandes caídas y decadencias terribles, pero pasar de una sociedad que era de las más prósperas y con mayor calidad de vida a una distopía en 30 años tela.




El estado normal del ser humano es la miseria. La prosperidad de las últimas décadas era una anomalía.


----------



## MrDanger (3 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y en manos de estos vamos a dejar el Sahara, señores!! Toma Progresismo!!
> 
> Al final esto será como con lo de la Gestación Subrogada; dentro de España no es legal y tal, pero lo será en Marruecos, con lo que cruzando el estrecho, se casan allí legalmente, y regresan a España como si fueran un matrimonio normal.



Si solo fuera el Sahara... Sus costumbres las traen al resto de España.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

JoseII dijo:


> Es que la GC debería plantarse para que ningún gobierno la diriga. Ese es su error.



Tu debes de ser el listo del pueblo


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

La Guardia Civil persigue a conforeros en Ripoll, los Terroristas Yihadistas, si eso, para otro día.






El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro


Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas...




www.burbuja.info





Y los CDR campando a sus anchas.


----------



## JoseII (4 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu debes de ser el listo del pueblo



Y tu ya sabemos que eres el tonto


----------

